# Cheap slugs



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like I'm using a Mossberg 500 with a 28' smoothbore and a Bushnell Banner 2-7. Anyone have an suggestions on slugs? I'm probably going with the cheapo Remington Sluggers.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I would suggest you try a couple of different brands and pick the one(s) that group the best out of your Mossberg.

There are too many hunters (not insinuating you are one) that go into the opening day of gun season and never go to the range to shoot their gun. Changing the ammo you use WILL affect POI (point of impact) and could cause a miss or worse yet a crippling hit and lost game.

I urge everyone to get out and shoot their guns before opening day to find out exactly how their gun shoots with the ammunition they intend to use.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea I'm on the range twice a week so getting the time in isnt a problem.. just seen the brenekkee's had that wadding that attaches to the slug so thought they might be worth trying.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I recommend the Federal TRUBALL Slugs or Winchester foster-style slugs. For "attached-wad" slugs, I recommend the Brenneke K.O. Slugs. Keep that barrel on the gun once your scope is sighted in - or else your barrel might not re-align with the scope as perfectly after re-attaching it to the gun - and your "zero" may be "off ". Clean the barrel carefully through the "Muzzle" while it is attached to the gun. When you do finally remove the barrel, spray the barrel's "attachment bolt" with W-D40 or something similar because that area is prone to rust when it gets wet.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Both my mossbergs like the cheap sluggers. I shoot a rifled barrel in one though and the other is smooth.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Took it out the other day and sighted in. Tried Slugger, Super X and those cheapo Federal's. Was able to do clover leafs ar 50 with the Super X's so thats what I'll be going with. Deffinitly not to bad for a smoothbore.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Once you get it sighted the way you want it, Dont clean the barrel until after the season is over. Just clean the action.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

cheap remington slugs are hard to beat in smooth bore barels


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I use the Super-x silver box 12 ga slugs out of my semi-auto verona cylinder bore and get all holes touching at 50 yards from standing. nearly one hole from a bench.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> For "attached-wad" slugs, I recommend the Brenneke K.O. Slugs.


I had a lot of success sighting in my Mossberg 535 smoothbore w/ a Tru Glo Red Dot Site when using these slugs.

I also had success with the Super X rifled slugs out of my Mossberg.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't understand the scope option on a smoothbore shotgun.

It looks like it works out if you cloverleaf at 50 yds.

I scoped a hastings barrel 12 years ago and can keep certain brand of sabots under 1 inch at 100 yards. Groups at shorter ranges are tighter.

As suggested I tried various brands of slugs (each year retailers claim the new ones perform better). My action accepts 3 inch and I opted for 2 3/4 inch slugs because the lighter slugs shoot flatter throughout the 120 yd trajectories I have tried.

I have to "rest" between shots or I tend to flinch and pull off when checking my scopes zero. I think I mount the gun differently when bench shooting targets and I don't want my error reflecting on the guns accuracy.


----------

